# Massive block of chicken to defrost.



## Nova (Aug 8, 2016)

I have a 60LBs block of bulk frozen chicken breasts. How best to go about defrosting them so I can rebag into usable sizes? and split off the group purchase amounts. 

I have it in the garage fridge, Probably not a great idea to room temp defrost it I imagine.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 8, 2016)

Whoa!  That's a lot of chicken breasts!  

Welcome to DC!  I'm thinking just barely defrost them in the fridge, then get a clean chisel and a hammer, and on a clean surface, knock off the breasts and repackage them.  I wouldn't totally defrost the whole package if you plan to refreeze them.


----------



## Nova (Aug 8, 2016)

yea the problem with that idea is.. its a massive block! and all of it is spoken for by various people. Gotta rebag most of it off into 10LB bags. 

60LBs for 78 bucks.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 8, 2016)

Hm.  Hopefully someone here will come along with a better idea.

My husband came home one time with a huge salmon from a fishing trip, and despite me telling him not to freeze it, he disobeyed and froze it.  We used a miter saw to cut it up.

If you can get to the still-frozen but almost thawed stage for the chicken (it may take awhile, think about how long it takes to thaw a 20 lb turkey), it might work.  Definitely don't defrost it on the counter without refrigeration.  You may need to chisel it off in layers as it defrosts.

Excellent price though!


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 8, 2016)

Hi and welcome to Discuss Cooking 

Do you have a water-tight container large enough to hold the block? A large cooler? Oh, just occurred to me - do you have a bathtub? 

Put the block in the container or bathtub and fill it with cold water. As the breasts on the outside start to thaw, remove them from the block, dry them off and repackage. The water should stay quite cold, but if it starts to warm up, scoop some out and replace with more cold water. 

I have no idea how long it will take to separate that much chicken, but you don't have to thaw it all the way - just enough to separate them. Hope this helps.


----------



## Nova (Aug 8, 2016)

I gotta thaw it enough to peel the breasts off and bag them up. Dislike any waterbath ideas due to forgetfulness when its not gonna be used in 30 min.


----------



## RPCookin (Aug 8, 2016)

Nova said:


> I gotta thaw it enough to peel the breasts off and bag them up.



This is what I'd do, just keep checking it and pry off the ones that you can as they loosen up, but before they are actually thawed.  Then they can be refrozen in the 10 pound lots that you need.  Sometimes there are awkward side effects to a good deal.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 8, 2016)

Forgetfulness? Set a timer. Used within 30 minutes? You would be refreezing them immediately after they thaw just enough to separate them. As long as you do that, there will be no issue with food safety. 

With this much chicken frozen together in a single block, you will need to devote some time and attention to separating them. The only other way I see to do it is in the refrigerator, and that will take several days. Your choice


----------



## Steve Kroll (Aug 8, 2016)

I think the water bath idea is probably your best bet, too. I had to do the same sort of thing for a graduation party several years ago. I just put the meat in a plastic tub along with enough cold water to submerge it. It didn't take long before I could start breaking it down. You may have to change out the water several times, though.

This what I would do. If forgetfulness is an issue, then set a timer or an alarm.

Second best idea I can come up with is to set it in your sink (if it will fit in your sink, that is) and blast it with the spray hose. As they start to thaw, just pry them off and put into gallon ziplocs.

Honestly, the only other option is to do it in your fridge. You can't leave it out at room temperature, because that just isn't safe.

EDIT: I guess great minds think alike. GG posted something very similar while I was writing mine.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 8, 2016)

Steve Kroll said:


> EDIT: I guess great minds think alike. GG posted something very similar while I was writing mine.



+1


----------



## Nova (Aug 8, 2016)

GotGarlic said:


> Forgetfulness? Set a timer. Used within 30 minutes? You would be refreezing them immediately after they thaw just enough to separate them. As long as you do that, there will be no issue with food safety.
> 
> With this much chicken frozen together in a single block, you will need to devote some time and attention to separating them. The only other way I see to do it is in the refrigerator, and that will take several days. Your choice



I have it in the garage fridge, sucking up the whole bottom deck. I've had to turn the fridge temp up so it gets a little warmer, I don't mind a week long thaw. Not a big worry when its in the spare fridge not absorbing important space. Big thing! I don't have coolers/etc big enough for it. The other problem I've had with water bathes is you need to shield the meat from direct contact with it as it'll trade good juices for water.


----------



## Nova (Aug 8, 2016)

RPCookin said:


> This is what I'd do, just keep checking it and pry off the ones that you can as they loosen up, but before they are actually thawed.  Then they can be refrozen in the 10 pound lots that you need.  Sometimes there are awkward side effects to a good deal.



heh, got it from work. Can also get things like a case of bacon (12 1LBs retail packs) for 25 bucks.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 8, 2016)

Nova said:


> heh, got it from work. Can also get things like a case of bacon (12 1LBs retail packs) for 25 bucks.




Huh.  Where can we all sign up?


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 8, 2016)

Nova said:


> I have it in the garage fridge, sucking up the whole bottom deck. I've had to turn the fridge temp up so it gets a little warmer, I don't mind a week long thaw. Not a big worry when its in the spare fridge not absorbing important space. Big thing! *I don't have coolers/etc big enough for it. The other problem I've had with water bathes is you need to shield the meat from direct contact with it as it'll trade good juices for water.*



Did you miss or ignore the excellent idea from GG about using your bath tub? 
The water bath won't hurt the frozen chicken but if you're worried about it, simply put the frozen block of chicken in a large plastic lawn bag.


----------



## Nova (Aug 8, 2016)

Kayelle said:


> Did you miss or ignore the excellent idea from GG about using your bath tub?
> The water bath won't hurt the frozen chicken but if you're worried about it, simply put the frozen block of chicken in a large plastic lawn bag.



No way in hell would I do that, my butt hangs around in there.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 8, 2016)

How endearing. You came here and asked for help, remember. You sure are going out of your way to make this a fun interaction.


----------



## dragnlaw (Aug 8, 2016)

Sorry - guess I'm just repeating everything that has already been said...  

You shouldn't thaw directly in water in the first place.  They should be encased in a plastic bag.  
You will have to set a timer. Then test and pull off - still inside the plastic bag - the breasts as they loosen. Remove those and rewrap. Wear plastic bags or gloves yourself so you don't contaminate.

LOL  -Your butt must be pretty strong if it gets thru the plastic bag- or are you worried about you picking up a few feathers from the chicken? 

60 lbs at 10 lb ea. - you have 5 others than can take a turn next time!

You get this from work?  How do you defrost it at work?


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 8, 2016)

Nova said:


> No way in hell would I do that, my butt hangs around in there.



You obviously really don't want any suggestions about the best way to defrost them. By the way, your porcelain bath tub can be disinfected with bleach just the same as your kitchen sink.


----------



## Nova (Aug 9, 2016)

GotGarlic said:


> How endearing. You came here and asked for help, remember. You sure are going out of your way to make this a fun interaction.



Sorry, on top of my question exists an nasty cough that has sapped me of energy and consideration.

Butt no, the tub idea is unappealing to me from the nature of it being used daily.


----------



## Nova (Aug 9, 2016)

Kayelle said:


> You obviously really don't want any suggestions about the best way to defrost them. By the way, your porcelain bath tub can be disinfected with bleach just the same as your kitchen sink.



Fiberglass tub, so it can take the bleaching fine, I just don't have the available time to do it like that. up at 3am to leave by 330am, home by 3pm, relax and start to figure out dinner and get it rolling by 5pm to have it ready at 6. then crash out 8-9pm to repeat the evil cycle. The block is big enough that it can't be submerged before water goes over the overflow drain. And you don't disinfect stainless steel with bleach, great way to ruin it.


----------



## Nova (Aug 9, 2016)

dragnlaw said:


> Sorry - guess I'm just repeating everything that has already been said...
> 
> You shouldn't thaw directly in water in the first place.  They should be encased in a plastic bag.
> You will have to set a timer. Then test and pull off - still inside the plastic bag - the breasts as they loosen. Remove those and rewrap. Wear plastic bags or gloves yourself so you don't contaminate.
> ...



Perhaps  , but I still have to be the one to get it. Its not used at work, limited time sale on product from other plants. Work for a meat processing facility, though we do nothing chicken related at this plant, it gets shipped in from other plants at times.


----------



## jennyema (Aug 9, 2016)

Defrosting it unattended in a fridge with the temp turned up is a very bad idea.  You will need to constantly monitor the temp to make sure it doesn't go above 40.

Water bath in the tub is really the only reasonable way to do this.

But then frozen chicken that's thawed and refrozen isn't going to be that great anyway ...


----------



## dragnlaw (Aug 9, 2016)

Then I think you have a problem...  

Then again.....   you could also buy a large bucket/container/storage box in plastic and do the same thing. Your cost could either be shared withthe others or look at it as an investment should you ever decide to do it again.

Leave it frozen til the day before you have a couple of days off. If it is that big you should not have any worries for 12 hours or so. The coldness will keep the water chilled plenty at the beginning and I seriously doubt you will have any issues.  (unless your temperatures at the moment are into the 90's - then think of it as a bonus for cooling the house.)

Last but not least, cover a room in plastic drop sheets and get out the chainsaw!  

Next time I bet you'll think twice before a sweet deal like that. 

Good Luck and let us know what happens!


----------



## Nova (Aug 9, 2016)

jennyema said:


> Defrosting it unattended in a fridge with the temp turned up is a very bad idea.  You will need to constantly monitor the temp to make sure it doesn't go above 40.
> 
> Water bath in the tub is really the only reasonable way to do this.
> 
> But then frozen chicken that's thawed and refrozen isn't going to be that great anyway ...



I have a thermo and check it daily to ensure it doesn't go over 40. It was closer to 30 when I first put it in.


----------



## Nova (Aug 9, 2016)

dragnlaw said:


> Then I think you have a problem...
> 
> Then again.....   you could also buy a large bucket/container/storage box in plastic and do the same thing. Your cost could either be shared withthe others or look at it as an investment should you ever decide to do it again.
> 
> ...



I knew what it was before I got it, I was expecting/planning at least a week long fridge defrost. So thats not much of a worry. might consider a waterbath on the weeked, if I don't see much change by then. First time i'll have defrosted a mass, so it'll be a learning event for me.


----------



## RPCookin (Aug 9, 2016)

People thaw (as recommended) 20+ pound turkeys in the fridge and that takes at least 4 or 5 days.  In this case, if he just peels off the pieces as they become loose enough, I think it's safer than it would be with a large turkey.  

I don't understand all of the resistance to doing it this way.  It's not like he turned the fridge up to 60° or something.  The frozen block of chicken will go a long way toward self cooling anyway.


----------



## Nova (Aug 9, 2016)

RPCookin said:


> People thaw (as recommended) 20+ pound turkeys in the fridge and that takes at least 4 or 5 days.  In this case, if he just peels off the pieces as they become loose enough, I think it's safer than it would be with a large turkey.
> 
> I don't understand all of the resistance to doing it this way.  It's not like he turned the fridge up to 60° or something.  The frozen block of chicken will go a long way toward self cooling anyway.



I think that is part of why I had to turn up the fridge temp, the chicken is doing a good amount of the cooling right now.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 9, 2016)

RPCookin said:


> People thaw (as recommended) 20+ pound turkeys in the fridge and that takes at least 4 or 5 days.  In this case, if he just peels off the pieces as they become loose enough, I think it's safer than it would be with a large turkey.
> 
> I don't understand all of the resistance to doing it this way.  It's not like he turned the fridge up to 60° or something.  The frozen block of chicken will go a long way toward self cooling anyway.



I don't think anyone resisted that idea. The OP asked how best to do it and we offered suggestions, none of which the OP is interested in. We don't actually know what temperature s/he turned it up to.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 9, 2016)

I have to agree, Rick.  I would also probably thaw it as I do 20 lb turkeys.  I wouldn't mess with the fridge temp much, then peel as you go, or dig/chisel off pieces.


----------



## Nova (Aug 9, 2016)

GotGarlic said:


> I don't think anyone resisted that idea. The OP asked how best to do it and we offered suggestions, none of which the OP is interested in. We don't actually know what temperature s/he turned it up to.



The ideas were fine, but not workable for my current situation. I don't have any free time until the weekend to work with it, which sorta limits me to the fridge thaw method for a week at least anyway. I've only used water baths for 30 minute quick thawing to use immediately after as of yet.


----------



## jennyema (Aug 9, 2016)

RPCookin said:


> I don't understand all of the resistance to doing it this way. It's not like he turned the fridge up to 60° or something. The frozen block of chicken will go a long way toward self cooling anyway.


 
Not resistant but because water is a much better thermal conductor than air, IMO the "best" way to thaw all that chicken is with a water bath.

It may not be the most practical but its the fastest and most efficient.


----------



## CharlieD (Aug 9, 2016)

the safest way would be defrosting in the refrigerator. Then you can re-freeze it. I'd still go with the idea to break as much of as possible as the chicken gets defrosted. Pulling off the top layer you are opening the next layer for more defrosting. No matter how you look at this, you have more than one day project on your hands.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 9, 2016)

Thanks folks for the excellent ideas and response to this question.


----------



## Nova (Aug 10, 2016)

They are close to releasing a few, I'll address those tomorrow. I doubt the bottom has any remotly at any stage other than Iceblock'o'chicken! Heh. Again folks, thanks for the ideas, I'd considered the water bath, had my schedule been different I coulda done it.


----------



## Nova (Aug 13, 2016)

Right on at a week interestingly the bottom was more thawed than the top... hmm. Curious. I'd have thought the upper area would that more. Was thawed enough to pry apart.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 13, 2016)

Yay!  So you got all the chicken parted out?


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 13, 2016)

What a lot of work! I sure hope those 10 lb. packages are going right back in a freezer immediately.
Just sayin'...


----------



## dragnlaw (Aug 13, 2016)

Nova said:


> interestingly the bottom was more thawed than the top... hmm. Curious.



Perhaps it was the weight above.  Think glaciers...


----------



## Nova (Aug 14, 2016)

Kayelle said:


> What a lot of work! I sure hope those 10 lb. packages are going right back in a freezer immediately.
> Just sayin'...



Yep, bagged and back into the freezer, 20LBs has been picked up by folks. another 15 is getting delivered today. 

Of course, its not a perfect 5lbs a bag. some over, some under. *shrugs* what can ya do with breasts? varied sizes/weights.


----------



## Nova (Aug 14, 2016)

dragnlaw said:


> Perhaps it was the weight above.  Think glaciers...



Water is a better thermal transfer entity the air, that being said there was no water on the bottom until it started thawing faster and the chicken juice ice melted.


----------



## Addie (Aug 14, 2016)

dragnlaw said:


> Perhaps it was the weight above.  Think glaciers...



And as the bottom thawed out, it was sitting in the water from thawing. Which is why a water bath has been recommended by more than one person.


----------



## Nova (Aug 14, 2016)

Addie said:


> And as the bottom thawed out, it was sitting in the water from thawing. Which is why a water bath has been recommended by more than one person.



Which I regularly use to rapidly defrost stuff I plan to use in 30 minutes. not something that will be refrozen, plus time neccessary for a 60LBs block to be defrosted and monitored vs a pound of ground beef, or a few pork chops / chicken breasts /etc is vastly different.


----------



## dragnlaw (Aug 14, 2016)

Nova said:


> some over, some under. *shrugs* what can ya do with breasts? varied sizes/weights.



Which was why...  when I was younger, I used to stuff tissues in...  :


----------



## dragnlaw (Aug 14, 2016)

on a serious note...  I usually thaw "whatever" on a rack.  Whether in the fridge or sink.  This way there is almost same temperature all the way around.  Yes, it is still wrapped.

Well, I'm glad it worked out for you Nova!  What's for supper?


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 14, 2016)

dragnlaw said:


> Which was why...  when I was younger, I used to stuff tissues in...  :


----------



## Nova (Aug 16, 2016)

dragnlaw said:


> Which was why...  when I was younger, I used to stuff tissues in...  :



I had to clean up my post because it was a overt boob joke already! :P


----------



## Nova (Aug 16, 2016)

dragnlaw said:


> on a serious note...  I usually thaw "whatever" on a rack.  Whether in the fridge or sink.  This way there is almost same temperature all the way around.  Yes, it is still wrapped.
> 
> Well, I'm glad it worked out for you Nova!  What's for supper?




Dunno.. thinking chicken wings from a local place (I really miss the trailer place.. dude had THE BEST.. closest to actual buffalo wings you could get and not be from the Anchor Bar...)


----------

